# Healthcare for Infants — GER father, CDN mother?



## cay (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi all,

We're planning a move to Germany within the next few months and we need to know about how to get healthcare for our son as soon as we land. 

He is a Canadian citizen, but his father is a German citizen. He's also 7 months old.

Any information would be extremely welcomed!! 



Thank you so much!


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Health insurance (by a German provider) is compulsory for anybody living in Germany.
Just contact a (public or private - if in doubt choose the public system for now) German health insurer of your choice within three months after moving here. Coverage is then arranged retroactively from the day you arrived.


----------

